# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Vangjush Mio

## angeldust

Vangjush Mio, penel i piktures korcare  

Nga renas 

http://www.korcavizion.com/index.php...id=53&Itemid=3

Me 3 mars 1891 ne vatren Mio ne Korce, lindi piktori i shquar Vangjush Mio. Deri ne moshen 17 vjecare ai jetoi ne Korce. Me 1908, i detyruar nga kushtet e veshtira ekonomike, shkon ne Bukuresht prane te vellait, i cili kishte emigruar me pare ne Rumani. Ne kryeqytetin rumun ai aktivizobet ne grupet artistike te kolonise shqiptare. Me 1915 shoket dhe miqte e tij, te cilet kishin vene re se djaloshi nga Korca kishte dhunti jo te pakta per pikture, e ndihmojne te regjistrohet ne shkollen e Arteve te Bukura te Bukureshtit, te cilen ai e perfundoi me rezultate shume te mira, me 1919. Menjehere pas perfundimit te shkolles me 1919 organizon ekspoziten e pare, e cila pati sukses dhe u prit mire. Ajo tregoi se ne fushen e artit shqiptar lindi nje yll i ri. Me 1920 kthehet ne atdhe per disa muaj. Ne shtator te atij viti shkon ne Rome ku regjistrohet ne Institutin mbreteror te Arteve te Bukura, te cilin nuk e perfundoi per arsye ekonomike. Kthehet ne Korce dhe emerohet mesues i vizatimit ne Liceun Francez. Me 1924, duke perfituar nga bursa qe i akordohet, shkon perseri ne Rome ku perfundon studimet dhe merr diplomen dhe licencen si piktor. Kthehet ne atdhe me 1924 dhe vendoset pergjithmone ne qytetin e tij te lindjes, te cilin ai e adhuronte qe femije dhe qe me vepren e tij do ta bente ate te pavdekshem. Parimet morale dhe fisnike te tij bene qe ai, gjithe jeten, te jete ne sherbim te popullit te tij. "Gazeta e Korces", te ciles ai i ka dhene nje interviste, thekson : "...Une krijoj se e kam per detyre qe me anen e artit te mund te kultivoj shpirtin e popullit tim ... duhet qe popullit t'i shtojme shijen per art, se atehere do ta ndjeje nevojen e tij dhe do ta lakmoje". Kjo ishte motoja, e cila beri qe peneli i tij i talentuar, gjithe jeten te vihej ne dispozicion te popullit te tij. Gjate 40 vjeteve te jetes se tij nuk u nda nga bicikleta dhe populli i tij i dashur. Punoi e la 400 vepra dhe 130 vizatime te realizuara. 

Ai dallohet si piktor, si poet i peizazhit shqiptar. Permendim ketu "Dimri ne Korce", "Aspekte nga Drenova", "Dishnica", "Boboshtica", "Vithkuqi" (nga e kishte origjinen familja e tij), "Manat e Drenoves", "Kositesit e barit", "Cobanet e dhenve qe kullosin", e shume e shume te tjera. Korca, Pogradeci e rrethinat e tyre, jane shpesh objekt i peisazheve te tij. Por ai na ka dhene edhe vepra me pamje nga Ulqini, Shkodra, Kruja e Tirana, Elbasani, Himara, Berati e Gjirokastra. Ai e dashuronte pamase vendlindjen e tij Korcen, prandaj shumica e peisazheve e kane marre subjektin prej saj. Vepra me vlera te larta artistike ka lene ai edhe ne fushen e portretit ku dallohen "Autoportreti", "Portreti i gruas", "Portret plaku", "Cigani", "Njeriu me gajde" etj. Sot ne galerine e arteve ne Tirane ndodhen 40 vepra dhe po kaq ndodhen ne shtepine e tij muze ne Korce. 

V. Mio eshte i pari artist shqiptar qe cel ekspoziten e pare ne Shqiperi me 1920 ne Tirane. Ekspoziten e trete i celi ne Korce me 1926, te katerten me 1928, te pesten kolektive me 1931 ne Tirane, ku fitoi edhe cmimin e pare ne pikture. Tashme ai ka krijuar fizionomine e vet dhe personalitet dinjitoz. Me 1933 cel ekspozite personale ne Korce. Me 1938 merr pjese ne ekspoziten kolektive ne Tirane dhe me 1942 ne ate qe u cel ne Bari te Italise. Deri sa vdiq, mori pjese ne te gjitha ekspozitat e organizuara ne Shqiperi. Me 1957 merr pjese ne eksopziten Retrospektive e organizuar ne nentor ne Tirane per nder te tij, e cila eshte dhe ekspozita e fundit ku ai merr pjese. Vdiq ne Korce me 30 dhjetor 1957.

----------


## shigjeta

*Rozeta Mio : Ai që ka vjedhur pikturat e Mios është njohës i artit*

Skandal i vërtetë është shënuar në Qendrën e Kulturës “Vangjush Mio” Korçë. Bëhet fjalë për 60 vepra arti që nuk dihet ku kanë përfunduar. Mësohet se drejtuesit e kësaj qendre janë shokuar kur kanë parë thuajse të boshatisur magazinën, ku  ruheshin pikturat  e autorëve korçarë, midis të cilave ato të Mios, Madhit, Tushit  etj. Mungesa e 60 veprave në fondin e galerisë “Guri Madhi” (galeria funksionon brenda Qendrës Kulturore “Vangjush Mio”) është vënë re në momentin që drejtuesit kanë vendosur të zëvendësojnë punonjësin që merrej me ruajtjen e këtyre veprave, piktorin Sotiraq Xega me një punonjës të ri, specialistin e galerisë, Kristi Ktona. Xega në këtë situatë nuk ka pranuar që të dorëzojë magazinën dhe drejtori i Qendrës, Vladimir Topi ka ngritur një grup pune për inventarin e veprave që ndodheshin në fondin e galerisë. Në këtë moment ata janë shokuar kur kanë vërejtur se magazina ka qenë e boshatisur. Nuk dihet data e saktë e zhdukjes së këtyre veprave pikërisht për shkak se inventari i fundit (sipas drejtorit Topi) i magazinës është bërë në janar të vitit 2011. Midis veprave të zhdukura në Qendrën e Kulturës “Vangjush Mio” ishin dhe veprat e paarritshme si: “Manat e Drenovës”, “Boboshtica”,” Vithkuqi”, “Aspekte nga Drenova”,  “Autoportreti”, “Portreti i gruas”.  Në qytetin e Korçës ndodhej para viteve të demokracisë një shtëpi-muze ku ishin ekspozuar veprat e Vangjush Mios. Përveç shtetit për këtë muze, i cili shihej nga shumë vizitorë, kujdesej edhe vajza e vetme e piktorit të madh, Rozeta Mio. Ajo shprehet se është shumë e indinjuar që shteti nuk mundi të ruajë veprën e të atit dhe se ato janë grabitur nga njerëz që e dinin vlerën e tyre. Pas privatizimit të shtëpisë pikturat përfunduan në një nga magazinat e Qendrës Kulturore, atëherë Pallati i Kulturës. “Nuk është hera e parë që ndodh. Kjo është vjedhja e dytë që u bëhet veprave të babait tim, pas asaj të kryer në vitin 1994, ku u zhdukën 21 piktura në shtëpinë-muze, por policia e arkivoi dosjen duke e lënë të pazbardhur. Ky është një akt kriminal që na ka shokuar. Për familjen tonë ky është një dëm i madh moral”,- deklaroi e revoltuar e bija e piktorit.

Duket krejt absurde papërgjegjshmëria e punonjësve të kësaj qendre, që edhe pse posedonin në këtë qendër vepra të një vlere të jashtëzakonshme, nuk kanë asnjë përgjigje për zhdukjen e veprave që mbaheshin në mjediset e kësaj qendre. Mësohet se inventari i veprave nuk ishte bërë që prej dhjetë vjetësh, ose të paktën kështu pretendon punonjësi përgjegjës për ruajtjen e tyre, Sotiraq Xega. Ai shprehet se për dhjetë vite me radhë ka administruar veprat pa mbajtur inventar dhe nuk është në dijeni të situatës që duket se ka dalë në dritë pikërisht në momentin që drejtuesit e Qendrës Kulturore “Vangjush Mio” kanë vendosur që ta zëvendësojnë atë me një punonjës të ri. Për këtë arsye, me sa duket Sotiraq Xega, përgjegjës për ruajtjen e tyre, mësohet se nuk ka pranuar t’i dorëzojë ato me inventar . Drejtori Vladimir Topi thotë ndërkohë se kjo situatë është krejt e çuditshme, pasi gjatë kësaj kohe nuk është konstatuar asnjë lloj anomalie në vendin ku ndodheshin 60 veprat e artit. Sipas tij nuk është konstatuar asnjë lloj thyerjeje apo gjurmë grabitjeje. “Problemi qëndron në faktin se është ndryshuar punonjësi i Qendrës. Ai që ka administruar këto vepra për dhjetë vjet refuzoi të bënte dorëzimet, prandaj ne u detyruam të ngrinim grupin e punës për të bërë inventarin dhe sipas punonjësve rezulton se në këto 10 vjet nuk ka patur asnjë deklaratë për thyerje apo grabitje. Kjo që ka ndodhur është çudia më e madhe. Inventari i fundit është bërë në janar të 2011-ës, ndërkohë që nuk dihet koha e saktë e zhdukjes së këtyre veprave, për shkak të mungesës së inventarit”,- deklaroi ai.

Në magazinën ku ruheshin këto vepra, mësohet se ishin kushte krejtësisht të papërshtatshme për të ruajtur vepra arti dhe aq më shumë vepra të tilla që i bëjnë nder kombit. Papërgjegjshmëria e drejtuesve dhe përgjegjësve të kësaj qendre tregon se sa të pasigurta kanë qenë këto vepra për më tepër se dhjetë vjet. Veprat e grabitura as që dihet ku kanë përfunduar dhe as që nuk dihet se kur janë larguar dhe nga kush. Policia dhe organet kompetente kanë filluar hetimin rreth ngjarjes, ndërkohë që janë me dhjetëra raste grabitjesh të vlerave të jashtëzakonshme të kishave në qarkun e Korçës, grabitësit e të cilave vazhdojnë të mbeten anonimë. Humbja e 60 veprave të pikturës, ku 30 prej të cilave ishin të të madhit Vangjush Mio, është një humbje e madhe jo vetëm për nga kostoja e tyre, por më tepër si vepra me vlera arti të papërsëritshme. Një vepër e Mios në ankand vlen nga 10 000 deri në 30 000 dollarë.

_Rozeta Mio_

“Pikturat ishin pasuri e shtetit dhe i janë shitur qendrës me një vlerë modeste prej 500 lekësh të reja secila. Personi që ka marrë pikturat e Vangjush Mios, është njohës i mirë i veprave të artit”.

_Drejtori Vladimir Topi
_
“Nga fondi i galerisë së arteve janë zhdukur shumë piktura, për këtë është ngritur dhe grupi i punës që do të bëjë inventarizimin e tyre, për të dalë më pas në një rezultat përfundimtar”.

_Sotiraq Xega
_
“Unë nuk kam dijeni për këtë gjë. Nuk kam mbajtur inventar”.

_MAPO_

----------


## Albo

*Korçë, zhduken 60 piktura të Vangjush Mios nga Galeria*

Skandal në Korçë, vidhet fondi i pikturave në Galerinë e Arteve Figurative. Rreth 60 piktura me vlera të mëdha kulturore, por edhe monetare, mungojnë nga fondi i galerisë së arteve figurative Guri Madhi në Korçë. Më shumë se gjysma e tyre janë vepra të të madhit Vangjush Mio, kryesisht peizazh dhe natyrë e qetë me vlerë nga 10-30 mijë dollarë. Asnjëra prej tyre nuk dihet se ku ka përfunduar, duke ia hequr qytetit të Korçës një pjesë të vlerave. Rasti është zbuluar gjatë një inventari dorëzues që ishte duke u kryer në këtë fond, pasi sipas të dhënave do të ndryshohej kujdestari aktual, Sotiraq Xega, piktori i cili përgjatë 10 viteve të fundit është kujdesur për fondin në mënyrë vullnetare. Sipas burimeve nga drejtues të galerisë Xega do të zëvendësohej me një tjetër punonjës të kësaj galerie nën argumentin e daljes në pension. Debati e ka zanafillën pikërisht te ky zëvendësim, pasi Xega ka refuzuar dorëzimin e fondit, pasi sipas tij personi të cilit do ti dorëzohet nuk është i përshtatshëm për tu kujdesur për këtë fond, sepse nuk gëzon njohuritë e duhura. Tymnaja e ngritur nga ky diskutim, i cili ka nisur rreth 3 muaj më parë, tashmë është mbuluar nga skandali i dalë sheshit, ku bëhet fjalë për piktura me vlerë disa miliona dollarë. Vladimir Topi, drejtori i galerisë së arteve figurative Guri Madhi, ka denoncuar rastin duke paraqitur konstatimin paraprak të vjedhjeve.
A janë vjedhur vepra arti nga fondi i galerisë?
emi konstatuar zhdukje të veprave të artit në këtë galeri. Nuk mund ta mohoj, por nuk mund të jap as shifra konkrete. Aktualisht ne jemi duke bërë një inventar dhe së bashku me komisionin gjithçka po verifikohet. Nga sa më është komunikuar, ende nuk janë gjetur rreth 60 vepra arti, por kjo shifër nuk është përfundimtare. Është e çuditshme, sepse pjesa më e madhe e tyre janë vepra të piktorit Vangjush Mio.
Si arritët në këtë zbulim?
Jemi duke bërë një inventar, pasi është larguar kujdestari i gjithë këtyre viteve. Punonjësi i ri, para se të marrë përsipër fondin, do të ketë gjithçka të inventarizuar dhe nga kjo situatë kanë dalë edhe mungesat e veprave. Inventari i fundit që kishim bërë i takon janarit të vitit 2011. Pas kësaj situate kemi ngritur urgjent një grup pune dhe po verifikojmë arkivat e veprave dhe vërehen mungesa. Mungojnë peizazhet e Mios, por edhe autorë të tjerë që janë të shekullit të fundit. Në fund të verifikimeve do saktësohen edhe emrat e tyre.
Ku bien këto dyshime? A ka pasur dhunime të ndërtesës?
Nuk kemi pasur grabitje, pasi edhe dera është në rregull. Situata duket e rëndë, por ne do dalim me një procesverbal në fund të verifikimeve. Veprat e Mios që mungojnë janë kryesisht peizazh dhe përgjegjësia natyrisht bie mbi kujdestarin e fondit që i ka mbajtur për më shumë se 10 vjet. Normalisht do të mbajë përgjegjësi ai që i ka vjedhur apo zhdukur veprat, në fund të verifikimeve.
*
    Kujdestari: Askush smund të hedhë baltë mbi mua*
    Sotiraq Xega kishte marrë detyrën e kujdestarit të fondit prej vitit 2001 dhe kujdesej për të pa pagesë, siç shprehet edhe vetë.
    Si janë zhdukur pikturat?
    Nuk e di. Unë personalisht kam kartelizuar pjesën më të madhe të tyre. Gjithçka e kam fotografuar dhe shënuar me detajet përkatëse. Kur e kam marrë në dorëzim nuk kam bërë inventar, thjesht kam firmosur diku pa e ditur se çfarë do të merrja në dorëzim, por unë i kam ruajtur të gjitha me detaje.
    A ka pasur përgjatë këtyre viteve vjedhje të fondit?
    Unë e kam gjetur dy herë derën të shqyer dhe kam njoftuar drejtuesit e mi. Nuk e di se çfarë kanë bërë ata më tej.
    Për çfarë pikturash bëhet fjalë?
    Mungesa ka të emrave të njohur dhe të panjohur, por më shumë janë vjedhur veprat e Vangjush Mios. Është e turpshme sesi mund të përfundojnë në duart e të panjohurve vlera të tilla të cilat kushtojnë miliona dollarë.
    Dyshimet më të shumta bien mbi ju si kujdestar i këtij fondi, si e konsideroni këtë akuzë?
    Po pres rezultatet e inventarit që po bëhet. Ai do të zbardhë gjithë të vërtetën, por unë di vetëm kaq që dikush tjetër i ka lakmuar ato piktura. Peizazhi i Mios, penelatat e tij janë të pakrahasueshme dhe ky që ka ndodhur është një turp i madh, por askush nuk mund të hedhë baltë mbi mua, sepse të gjithë e dinë sesa mund kam hequr për ti mbrojtur ato. Kam paguar edhe nga xhepi për ti ruajtur, pasi janë vlera të Korçës.

*E bija: E tronditur, vlerat duhen mbrojtur*
Vajza e Vangjush Mios, Rozeta, përmes telefonit ka shprehur indinjatën e saj. Në një gjendje të rënduar emocionale pas marrjes së lajmit, e kushtëzuar edhe nga gjendja e saj shëndetësore, Rozeta Mio apelon për gjetjen e autorëve pasi kjo është hera e dytë që veprat e Mios përfundojnë kushedi se ku. Për mua është ana morale shqetësimi më i madh. Ne ia kemi shitur shtetit ato piktura me një vlerë simbolike 400 deri në 500 lekë. Kemi dashur që të jenë pjesë e pasurisë së tij dhe jo të vidhen nga kushdo e të bëhet tregti me to. Ajo tregon se një mikeshë e ka lajmëruar për atë që kishte ndodhur, pasi pa në televizor lajmin. Herën e parë në vitin 1994 u vodhën disa piktura dhe asnjë gjurmë e tyre nuk doli. Kërkuam përmes Policisë, Interpolit, por nuk u zbulua asnjë autor. Këtë herë duhet me patjetër të vihen para përgjegjësisë personat që e kanë ndërmarrë këtë veprim. Jam tepër e tronditur, vlera të tilla nuk mund të vidhen, ato duhen mbrojtur, u shpreh Rozeta Mio.

Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Skandali, zbulohen një mijë piktura në shtëpinë e Xegës*

_Kyç shtëpisë derisa të krahasohen. I dyshuari: Janë bërë dhurata.

Policia, kontroll në banesën e ish-kujdestarit të fondit._

Zhdukja e pikturave nga Galeria e Arteve në Korçë çon policinë në banesën e kujdestarit të fondit të veprave, Sotiraq Xegës. Forca të Komisariatit të Korçës ushtruan dje kontroll në shtëpinë e ish-administratorit, në fshatin Drenovë, pas marrjes në pyetje të të gjithë personave që kanë pasur akses në fondin e galerisë. Aty kanë gjetur 1 mijë piktura, por që efektivat blu nuk kanë mundur të përcaktojnë nëse mes pikturave ka edhe ndonjë prej 61 veprave të zhdukura. Pasi kanë hyrë në banesën e Sotiraq Xegës, i cili është vetë piktor, punonjësit e Policisë kanë nisur kontrollin, por kanë gjetur atje një numër të madh pikturash të përmasave dhe temave të ndryshme. Përballë gamës së madhe të pikturave, policia ka vendosur që të presë ditën e sotme, derisa të mund të ngrihet një komision me ekspertë njohës të pikturave, të cilët të mund të kryejnë verifikimin dhe përcaktimin e autorësisë së tyre. Përgjatë gjithë mbrëmjes, pikturat do të ruhen në shtëpinë e piktorit Xega nga një punonjës policie, ndërsa nesër do të nisin edhe veprimet e tjera. Përpos kontrollit të banesës së ish-administratorit, një tjetër kontroll është kryer edhe në shtëpinë e fotografit Kristi Ktona, i cili tashmë ka marrë detyrën e administratorit të galerisë, por aty nuk është gjetur asnjë pikturë. Pak orë para kontrollit në banesë, Xega hodhi një tjetër dyshim për veprat e zhdukura. Sipas tij, dhurohen shpesh piktura si dhurata simbolike, por se nga dalin ato, kjo lë për të menduar.
Zoti Xega, prej sa vitesh jeni administrator i fondit?
Prej dhjetë vitesh jam kujdesur për të gjitha pikturat.
Si janë bërë inventarët përgjatë këtyre viteve?
Janë bërë sa për të thënë që u bënë, ose më saktë që nuk janë bërë fare. Më sillej mua fleta e firmosur nga komisioni dhe unë hidhja firmën. Kur për ta ishin në rregull, edhe për mua sdo mend që ishin, sepse skishin ku të shkonin.
Sipas jush, çmund të ketë ndodhur me ato piktura?
Atë nuk e di dhe smund ta them, por ama shikojmë shpesh që kur vjen ndonjë nga këta emrat e mëdhenj, si dhurata simbolike i jepen piktura të ndryshme. Unë nuk e di se të kujt janë dhe as se nga dalin ato piktura, por ama dyshimi më lind.
Dyshimet për vjedhjen janë duke u hedhur mbi ju. Cili është reagimi juaj?
Unë jam piktor. Po të ishte nevoja që ti vidhja unë, ishte shumë e lehtë që ti bëja si të Mios, sa askush të mos i njihte. Mund të bëja që të dukeshin edhe të vjetra siç janë, por nuk kam arsye pse ta bëj diçka të tillë. Kam punuar falas për to dhe nuk doja që të përfundonin në duart e një agronomi, ndaj refuzova të jem pjesë e inventarit. Nëse do të kisha pranuar, askush nuk do ta kishte kuptuar se ato piktura mungonin, ndoshta as unë. Doja thjesht që të ishin në duar të sigurta, sepse e mbroj artin dhe shih se çdoli.

*Drejtori i Galerisë: Xega fajtor*
Plot 61 piktura janë zhdukur nga fondi i Galerisë së Arteve në Korçë. Këtë fakt e bëri të ditur dje drejtori i qendrës kulturore Vangjush Mio, Vladimir Topi. Ai, përmes një deklarate për shtyp ka akuzuar si të vetmin person përgjegjës për vjedhjen e tyre ish-administratorin Sotiraq Xega. Në kuadër të një iniciative të qendrës kulturore Vangjush Mio në Korçë për dixhitalizimin dhe futjen e shërbimeve të reja në galerinë Guri Madhi, filloi inventari për kalimin e fondit të galerisë nga personi që e kishte më herët te personi i ri në detyrë. Për inventarin e fundit, pikërisht atje ku u konstatuan mungesa, Xega kundërshtoi të bëjë dorëzimet e inventarit, si dhe nuk ka vënë në dispozicion të komisionit kartelat e komisionit të veprave. Ne kemi bërë kallëzim penal dhe presim të dalin përgjegjësit, tha Topi.
*
Të djathtët: Peleshi të kërkojë falje*
Reagojnë të djathtët për skandalin e veprave të artit, duke kërkuar madje dhe dorëheqjen e kreut të Bashkisë së Korçës, Niko Peleshi. Jemi të shokuar nga skandali i përmasave të mëdha që ka ndodhur në Galerinë e Arteve në Korçë. Gjithë Shqipëria dhe gjithë artistët janë të indinjuar nga ky rast i paprecedent. Nëse duam fajtorin, i kthejmë sytë direkt te Bashkia e Korçës dhe institucionet përgjegjëse të saj, që sot nuk duhet të justifikohen dhe të fshehin fajtorët, por duhet të kërkojnë falje. Çudia më e madhe është se nuk shohim asnjë akt dorëheqjeje apo ndonjë pezullim nga detyra të bërë nga ana e Bashkisë, e cila ka në varësi këtë institucion. I kërkojmë Niko Peleshit të reagojë për rastin në fjalë, të kërkojë falje publike dhe të nxjerrë në dritë fajtorët, u shpreh Jonela Spaho, përfaqësuesja e PD-së në Korçë.

*Policia: Hetim gjithë punonjësve të galerisë*
Policia e Korçës ka konfirmuar se nën hetim janë vënë disa persona që punojnë dhe kanë pasur lidhje me Galerinë e Arteve Figurative, ku ndodhej dhe fondi i veprave të zhdukura. Emrat e tyre nuk bëhen të ditur për arsye hetimi, ndërsa konfirmohet se Xega nuk ka qenë i vetmi punonjës që ka pasur çelësat e fondit ku ruheshin pikturat. Policia tha se deri tani ka marrë në pyetje të gjithë punonjësit e Galerisë së Arteve të cilët janë duke u pyetur në lidhje me ngjarjen, por sipas Policisë, deri tani ende nuk ka asgjë konkrete. Fakti që nuk ka pasur asnjë shenjë dhune në ambientet e galerisë ku ndodheshin veprat e piktorëve të mëdhenj, mes tyre të Vangjush Mios dhe Sali Shijakut, ka lënë të hapur pistën e një vjedhjeje nga persona të brendshëm.

KORÇE/ DHORJELA DEMKOLLI
Panorama

----------


## Albo

*Në 18 vjet janë zhdukur 48 vepra të Vangjush Mios*

Në vitin 1994 u zhdukën 21 piktura në shtëpinë-muze të Vangjush Mios. Edhe atëherë, sipas vajzës së piktorit, Rozeta Mio, policia e arkivoi dosjen duke e lënë të pazbardhur. Asnjë i arrestuar dhe asnjë person nuk mbajti përgjegjësi për këtë humbje. Vetëm pak ditë më parë ndodh e njëjta skenë. Në Galerinë Guri Madhi zhduken 61 vepra arti, 27 prej të cilave i përkasin Vangjush Mios. Në 18 vjet rezultojnë të humbura 48 vepra të piktorit Mio. Këto vepra kanë qenë pasuri e shtetit shqiptar dhe janë shitur nga familja (para viteve 90) me një çmim prej 500 lekësh të reja. Piktori Vangjush Mio ka lënë pas rreth 400 vepra arti dhe 130 vizatime.

*Sotiraq Xega, dyshime për piktorin e vetmuar, por të talentuar*

Sotiraq Xega është një piktor i njohur në Korçë dhe pak i njohur jashtë kufijve të qytetit juglindor. Skandali i zhdukjes pa lënë gjurmë të 61 pikturave në Galerinë Guri Madhi të Korçës, mes të cilave 27 mbajnë firmën e piktorit Vangjush Mio, ia solli famën që në fakt kish dëshiruar ta kishte si piktor. Sepse Sotiraq Xega është emri rreth të cilit vërtiten të gjitha dyshimet për zhdukjen e pikturave nga fondi i galerisë. Ai ka qenë përgjegjësi i ngarkuar për të mbajtur fondin e galerisë. Piktori Xega, rreth të 70-ve, binte në sy për veshjen gjithmonë në toanlitetet e të bardhës dhe kasketën që gjithmonë e kambajtur në një anë. Zbriste çdo ditë nga fshati Drenovë, ku dhe banon, dhe paraqitej në punë në orarin zyrtar. Në Korçë flasin për të si për një njeri që vjen nga tjetër botë. Ishte natyrë e vetmuar, por ama piktor shumë i talentuar- thonë për të korçarët. Këto ditë Sotiraq Xega duket se nuk e ka përballuar dot të qenit në qendër të vëmendjes. Deklaratat e tij kanë qenë disi të paqarta jo vetëm për gazetarët, por dhe për policinë, që i është dashur ta thërrasë disa herë sepse jepte versione nga më të ndryshmet. Gjatë orëve të pasdites së djeshme forca të policisë, dy ditë pas skandalit kanë ushtruar një kontroll në banesën e ish-përgjegjësit të galerisë, Sotiraq Xega, në fshatin Drenovë të rrethit të Korçës. Kontrolli ka ardhur pas një urdhri të Prokurorisë së Korçës. Ky i fundit ka dhënë dhe deklaratat e tij për policinë, pasi është pyetur nga grupi i hetimit. Ai mësohet të jetë shprehur se çelësi i arkivit mund të jetë kopjuar, aludim që e ka bërë të ditur edhe para medias. Sipas Xegës, në ekspozitën e fundit ku u paraqitën punime të Mios, katër prej tyre sot rezultojnë të zhdukura. Gjithsesi, gjatë kontrollit në banesën e Xegës janë gjetur afro 1 mijë punime, të cilat piktori ka pretenduar se kanë autorësinë e tij. Ndërkaq, i gjithë ky fond do të jetë nën mbikëqyrjen e forcave të policisë deri në mbërritjen e ekspertëve nga Tirana për të parë nëse ka mes tyre vepra të Mios. Ndërsa hetimet e policisë juglindore vazhdojnë ende, nuk ka asnjë shenjë për vendndodhjen e 61 veprave të zhdukura nga fondi i galerisë.

*Inventari nxjerr në dritë humbjen*

Drejtori i Qendrës Kulturore Vangjush Mio në Korçë, Vladimir Topi, ishte i pari që dha alarmin për zhdukjen e 61 veprave të artit në Galerinë Guri Madhi (galeri e ngritur brenda kësaj qendre). Dyshimet, sipas tij, kanë ardhur pas vendimit të drejtuesve të qendrës për të zëvendësuar piktorin Sotiraq Xega si administrues i fondit të galerisë me një punonjës të ri. Reagimi i Xegës për të mos dorëzuar çelësat e magazinës ka detyruar drejtuesit që të ngrenë një grup pune për të kryer inventarin e veprave që janë të kartelizuara në magazinë, por aty kanë vënë re se shumë prej tyre mungojnë. Ndërkaq, drejtori Topi nuk ka dyshime që përgjegjësi për humbjen e tyre është ish-administratori i fondit, piktori Sotiraq Xega, pasi ky i fundit jo vetëm ka refuzuar të bëjë dorëzimet e inventarit të Galerisë së Arteve, por edhe nuk ka vënë në dispozicion të komisionit kartelat e regjistrimit të veprave në fjalë.

Ekziston një urdhër i vitit 2002, nga titullari i Bashkisë së asaj periudhe, sipas të cilit administrimi dhe përgjegjësia e galerisë i ngarkohet personit, i cili ka firmosur marrjen në ngarkim të fondit fizik të galerisë në atë kohë. Për inventarin e fundit gjatë të cilit u konstatua mungesa në fondin e galerisë, personi materialisht përgjegjës është njoftuar në prezencë të komisionit dhe ka kundërshtuar të bëjë dorëzimin e inventarit të Galerisë së Arteve Guri Madhi dhe nuk ka vënë në dispozicion të komisionit kartelat e regjistrimit të veprave. Kërkojmë që organet e drejtësisë të bëjnë sa më shpejt dhe objektivisht punën e tyre për zbardhjen e kësaj ngjarjeje dhe rikthimin e veprave që mungojnë në fondin e Galerisë së Arteve Guri Madhi në Korçë,  ka pohuar në deklaratën e tij drejtori i Qendrës Kulturore, Vladimir Topi.

Fondi i galerisë Guri Madhi në Korçë ka rreth 632 piktura, nga të cilat pjesa më e madhe i përkasin Vangjush Mios, por aty janë të kartelizuara edhe piktura të Sali Shijakut, Shaban Hadërit, Alush Himës, Vilson Kilicës, Guri Madhit etj., një pjesë e të cilave rezultojnë të zhdukura.

*Në hetim dhe persona të tjerë*

Ndërkaq, burime nga Drejtoria e Policisë së Korçës, duke hetuar për skandalin e veprave të artit në Galerinë Guri Madhi, kanë pohuar se në hetim janë dhe persona të tjerë, emrat e të cilëve nuk bëhen të ditur për arsye hetimi. Nga të njëjtat burime konfirmohet se deklarata e Xegës se dhe persona të tjerë kanë patur çelësin e magazinës, rezulton të jetë e vërtetë. Ajo që është vënë re nga kjo zhdukje e mistershme është fakti se ai që ka marrë 61 veprat nga fondi i galerisë rezulton të jetë një njohës i artit, sepse nga fondi i Galerisë Guri madhi janë përzgjedhur ato vepra që sot në treg kushtojnë nga 10.000-30.000 dollarë. Të njëjtën deklaratë dha edhe vajza e Vangjush Mios, Rozeta, ditën e parë të publikimit të skandalit. Ai që ka marrë veprat nga fondi, është një njohës i mirë i artit,  deklaroi ajo e revoltuar. Nuk është hera e parë që në këtë galeri ndodh vjedhja e veprave të artit. Në vitin 1994 është denoncuar vjedhja e disa prej pikturave të Vangjush Mios.

*Reagojnë këshilltarët demokratë*

Ndërkaq, skandali që ka shokuar opinionin publik në juglindje është zhvendosur në mbledhjen e radhës të Këshillit Bashkiak në Korçë, ku këshilltarët e djathtë kanë akuzuar Bashkinë për skandalin, ndërsa kanë kërkuar zbardhjen e vërtetë të ngjarjes. I gjithë opinioni qytetar korçar, të gjithë njerëzit e artit dhe kulturës, e gjithë Shqipëria është sot e shokuar nga skandali i vjedhjes së 60 pikturave në Galerinë Guri Madhi të qytetit tonë. Çudia më e madhe është se nuk shohim asnjë akt dorëheqjeje, nuk shohim asnjë urdhër të kryebashkiakut për pezullim dhe për të bërë përgjegjës drejtuesit e institucionit ku ndodhi një nga vjedhjet më të mëdha të shekullit për Shqipërinë. Kjo të çon në mendimin se pikturat janë zhdukur sistematikisht dhe në vazhdimësi. Ndoshta prej kohësh më të hershme dhe tani që e vërteta del në sipërfaqe, përgjegjësit dalin fajtorë. Zoti kryetar i Bashkisë, kërkojmë të prononcoheni sa më parë në lidhje me rastin në fjalë. Të kërkoni falje publike dhe të nxirrni në dritë fajtorët. Është krim mbi kulturën kombëtare heshtja juaj,  kërkoi këshilltarja e djathtë në Bashki, Jonela Spaho.



*Lista e 27 pikturave të humbura të Vangjush Mios*

Natyrë e qetë

Kodrat në Drenicë

Vjeshtë me 3 vajza

Shtëpia e Asdrenit

Hyrje në Voskopojë

Malet e Moravës

Shkëmbinjtë në Himarë

Venecia

Fshati Mborje

Kositësit në fushë

Çadrat e arixhinjve

Portret gruaje

Bujku duke lëruar

Mulliri i Mborjes

Duajt në fushë e male

Hyrje në Korçë nga Dishnica

Vjeshtë në Bukuresht

Këneta e Maliqit dje

Autoportret

Rrugë në Tiranë

Tiranë, 1939

Rruga e fëmijërisë (Korçë)

Natyrë e qetë (Fruta)

Dunaveci

Liqeni i Pogradecit

Vjeshtë me kalimtarë

Fushë në Korçë

_Irena Vreto/ Aida Tuci
MAPO_

----------


## Albo

*Veprat e vjedhura të Mios e Shijakut u zëvendësuan me fallco*

Nga: JASMINA HYSENLLARI

KORCE - Pikturat e vjedhura në Galerinë e Arteve të Korçës, janë zëvendësuar me të tjera fallco. Kjo ka qenë arsyeja që nëpër inventarë, çdo gjë rezultonte në rregull. Në këtë konkluzion ka dalë grupi i punës që ka kontrolluar veprat një e nga një, pas publikimit të skandalit. Nga 'hetimi' i bërë prej specialistëve, është vërejtur se përveç veprave të Vangjush Mios, janë marrë edhe vepra të Sali Shijakut. Një reagim të fortë ka pasur dje edhe prej artistëve korçarë. Pasi kanë marrë vesh skandalin e zhdukjes së veprave në galerinë shtetërore të qytetit, ata janë shprehur se po degradohen institucionet kulturore. Mbasi e kanë cilësuar si humbje kombëtare, vjedhjen e veprave të Mios, ata kanë bërë thirrje që të gjenden personat përgjegjës. Ndërkaq, gjatë ditës së djeshme, drejtori i Qendrës Kulturore, Vladimir Topi ka denoncuar më në fund vjedhjen. Organet policore kanë ngritur menjëherë një Task-Forcë për zbardhjen e plotë të ngjarjes dhe kanë filluar marrjen në pyetje të punonjësve, ndër të cilët edhe ish-përgjegjësin e fondit, Sotiraq Xegën. 

*Artistët* 
Njëzëri kanë reaguar dje edhe artistët korçarë. Duke e përcaktuar si të turpshme ngjarjen e rëndë, ata kanë kërkuar që personat përgjegjës të çohen para drejtësisë. "Është turp të vidhet piktori kombëtar, është turp të rividhet Mio. Ky është sistemi ynë i degraduar kulturor dhe këtu gjithçka ndodh. U tmerrova kur dëgjova për skandalin", - u shpreh dje, Anastas Kostandini. Sipas tij, është e pabesueshme për Korçën që ka një shpirt konservator, që të humbasë kryeveprat e "piktorit të popullit" dhe të përballet me veprime të tilla. Ai shtoi se duhet të zhduket koncepti i vjedhjes së veprave të artit, sepse tashmë po kthehet në luks dëshira për të mbajtur në shtëpi vepra të këtij lloji. "Sot është vjedhur Mio, mjeshtri i madh i pikturës në Shqipëri; shteti të veprojë, të reagojë dhe të gjejë përgjegjësit e kësaj vjedhjeje të neveritshme. Është një humbje e kulturës kombëtare. Mjaft po bëhet shaka me atë që quhet turizëm. Jemi në prag të 100-vjetorit të shpalljes së Pavarësisë dhe ndodhin gjëra të shëmtuara. Të gjenden përgjegjësit e vërtetë të vjedhjes së veprave të Mios. Vjedhja e veprave të tij, një humbje e madhe kombëtare!", - ka përfunduar një ndër piktorët më në zë në Shqipëri, Anastas Kostandini. Piktori, i ka ndjekur me vëmendje zhvillimet e ngjarjes, në Galerinë "Guri Madhi" në Korçë. I së njëjtës frymë ka qenë edhe reagimi i piktorit tjetër korçar, Ruzhdi Goskova. Ai ka shprehur keqardhjen e madhe për këtë vjedhje të turpshme, ndërsa ka kërkuar me ngulm pranë organeve policore për zbardhjen e plotë të ngjarjes. "Mio vidhet për herë të dytë. Ai që ka vjedhur veprat e tij e di mirë vlerën e tyre. Nuk duhet të neglizhohet vjedhja e pikturave të 'piktorit të popullit'. I bëj thirrje policisë të gjejë autorët e kësaj ngjarjeje të shëmtuar edhe tepër të trishtueshme. Kemi humbur identitetin duke vjedhur Mion. Ky skandal i këtyre përmasave është një humbje për të gjithë", - ka përfunduar Goskova. 

*Policia* 
Policia e Korçës ka ngritur paraditen e së martës një grup Task-Forcë, ku mësohet se është përfshirë dhe një prokuror dhe ka nisur hetimi për zbardhjen e plotë të ngjarjes në lidhje me skandalin e zhdukjes së veprave në Galerinë "Guri Madhi" në Korçë. Burime zyrtare nga Drejtoria e Policisë së Korçës, bëjnë të ditur se rreth orës 08:00 të mëngjesit të së martës, ka mbërritur edhe denoncimi për vjedhjen e pikturave, pikërisht nga ana e Drejtorit të Qendrës "Vangjush Mio", Vladimir Topi. Sipas të njëjtave burime, mësohet se në polici është dorëzuar edhe një procesverbal paraprak vetëm për pikturat e Mios, ku thuhet se mungojnë 27 të tilla, ndërsa ende vazhdon puna për identifikimin e autorëve të tjerë, ku paraprakisht mësohet se dy nga autorët të cilëve u mungojnë veprat e artit janë Sali Shijaku dhe Foto Saro. Gjithashtu, në polici mësohet të janë marrë në pyetje edhe 3 komisionerët që merren me inventarizimin e veprave, pikërisht Mimoza Balli, Vasillaq Niço dhe Ëngjëllush Minaj. Nga të dhënat e para, vihet re se numri i pikturave në arkiv fizikisht qëndron i njëjtë me inventarin, por nga pikturat e Mios janë vjedhur së paku 27, ndërsa janë zëvendësuar me piktura të tjera; e njëjta gjë ka ndodhur edhe me piktorët e tjerë. Një situatë e tillë ngre dyshime të forta për një vjedhës specialist, i cili e ka njohur mirë vlerën e veprave të artit të Mios. Inventarët e mëparshëm kanë qenë fizikisht, ndërsa nuk janë parë emrat e autorëve në piktura.

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Skandali i vjedhjes së pikturave, dështon verifikimi për 1 mijë veprat e Xegës*

KORCE- Pas skandalit të vjedhjes së 61 veprave të artit në galerinë e Korcës, 27 prej të cilave të piktorit Vangjush Mio, policia nisi kontrollin në banesën e ish-përgjegjësit të arkivave, Sotiraq Xega dhe gjeti atje plot 1 mijë piktura, të cilat u sekuestruan për verifikim.  Por edhe pas verifikimit të nisur sot policia ende nuk ka një version zyrtar për to.

Këto vepra duheshin vërejtur nëse janë të Xegës apo të Mios, por ky verifikim është ndërprerë për shkak të vështirësisë që kanë hetuesit për të dalluar veprat.

Policia ka deklaruar se, "Duhen specialistë të veprave të artit për verifikimin e pikturave të gjetura, pasi ne kemi hasur në vështirësi. Nesër do të vijnë për ekspertim 2 piktorë nga Pogradeci”, sqarojnë ata. 

Pas kontrollit të djeshëm, Xega ka reaguar duke thënë se veprat e gjetura janë të tijat dhe jo të Mios. “Veprat janë të miat e siç thashë, unë jam piktor. Kam lajmëruar një avokat të vijë dhe po e pres. Ata nuk mund të vijnë të më kontrollojnë pa një vendim gjykate, jam një qytetar i lire”, ka deklaruar ai. 

Nga verifikimet e deritanishme në Galerinë e Artit “Guri Madhi” në Korcë mungojnë 61 vepra arti, 27 prej tyre janë të piktorit Vangjush Mio.

Këtë fakt e bëri të ditur dje drejtori i qendrës kulturore “Vangjush Mio”, Vladimir Topi. Ai, përmes një deklarate për shtyp ka akuzuar si të vetmin person përgjegjës për vjedhjen e tyre ish-administratorin Sotiraq Xega. “Në kuadër të një iniciative të qendrës kulturore ‘Vangjush Mio’ në Korçë për dixhitalizimin dhe futjen e shërbimeve të reja në galerinë ‘Guri Madhi’, filloi inventari për kalimin e fondit të galerisë nga personi që e kishte më herët te personi i ri në detyrë. Për inventarin e fundit, pikërisht atje ku u konstatuan mungesa, Xega kundërshtoi të bëjë dorëzimet e inventarit, si dhe nuk ka vënë në dispozicion të komisionit kartelat e komisionit të veprave. Ne kemi bërë kallëzim penal dhe presim të dalin përgjegjësit”, tha Topi. 

Policia e Korçës ka konfirmuar se nën hetim janë vënë disa persona që punojnë dhe kanë pasur lidhje me Galerinë e Arteve Figurative, ku ndodhej dhe fondi i veprave të zhdukura. Emrat e tyre nuk bëhen të ditur për arsye hetimi, ndërsa konfirmohet se Xega nuk ka qenë i vetmi punonjës që ka pasur çelësat e fondit ku ruheshin pikturat. Policia tha se deri tani ka marrë në pyetje të gjithë punonjësit e Galerisë së Arteve të cilët janë duke u pyetur në lidhje me ngjarjen, por sipas Policisë, deri tani ende nuk ka asgjë konkrete. 

*Sotiraq Xega
*Pak orë para kontrollit në banesë, Xega hodhi një tjetër dyshim për veprat e zhdukura. Sipas tij, dhurohen shpesh piktura si dhurata simbolike, por se nga dalin ato, kjo lë për të menduar. 
Zoti Xega, prej sa vitesh jeni administrator i fondit? 
Prej dhjetë vitesh jam kujdesur për të gjitha pikturat. 
Si janë bërë inventarët përgjatë këtyre viteve? 
Janë bërë sa për të thënë që u bënë, ose më saktë që nuk janë bërë fare. Më sillej mua fleta e firmosur nga komisioni dhe unë hidhja firmën. Kur për ta ishin në rregull, edhe për mua s’do mend që ishin, sepse s’kishin ku të shkonin. 
Sipas jush, ç’mund të ketë ndodhur me ato piktura? 
Atë nuk e di dhe s’mund ta them, por ama shikojmë shpesh që kur vjen ndonjë nga këta emrat e mëdhenj, si dhurata simbolike i jepen piktura të ndryshme. Unë nuk e di se të kujt janë dhe as se nga dalin ato piktura, por ama dyshimi më lind. 
Dyshimet për vjedhjen janë duke u hedhur mbi ju. Cili është reagimi juaj? 
Unë jam piktor. Po të ishte nevoja që t’i vidhja unë, ishte shumë e lehtë që t’i bëja si të Mios, sa askush të mos i njihte. Mund të bëja që të dukeshin edhe të vjetra siç janë, por nuk kam arsye pse ta bëj diçka të tillë. Kam punuar falas për to dhe nuk doja që të përfundonin në duart e një agronomi, ndaj refuzova të jem pjesë e inventarit. Nëse do të kisha pranuar, askush nuk do ta kishte kuptuar se ato piktura mungonin, ndoshta as unë. Doja thjesht që të ishin në duar të sigurta, sepse e mbroj artin dhe shih se ç’doli.

(d.b/ma.ar/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Vjedhja e pikturave, Ministria e Kulturës: Ngjarja kambanë alarmi*

TIRANE- Ngjarja e rëndë e ndodhur në Korçë, ku u vodhën 27 vepra të jashtëzakonshme të piktorit të mirënjohur Vangjush Mio, ka alarmuar gjithkënd. Duke qenë se galeria e Korçës është nën varësinë e bashkisë së qytetit juglindor, Ministria e Kulturës ka heshtur deri më tani, edhe pse në fakt ka një lloj përgjegjësie morale si institucioni parësor në fushën e trashëgimisë. 

Një reagim të shkurtër për ngjarjen, pas këmbënguljes sonë, ka dhënë zëvendësministri Abaz Hado në "Gazeta Shqiptare". Si njohës i mirë i artit të Mios dhe pikturës në tërësi, ai shprehet se ngjarja duhet të shërbejë si kambanë alarmi. "Besoj se do të marrim masa pas kësaj që ka ndodhur. Do të evidentohen inventarët nëpër galeri e institucione të tjera, për të ditur se ku i kemi vlerat më të mëdha të trashëgimisë, në mënyrë që në të ardhmen të mbrohen më mirë", - tha ai, dje. Sa i takon Vangjush Mios, z.Hado u shpreh se veprat e tij duhet të kishin pasur kujdes më të madh, pasi janë objekte me vlerë të jashtëzakonshme. 

"Kjo që ndodhi duhet të bëhet sinjal për të gjitha galeritë e institucionet në Shqipëri, sepse nuk duhet të zhduken të tjera. I bëjmë thirrje patriotizmit të njerëzve që të sfidojë nevojat ekonomike", - tha Hado. Sipas tij, Shqipëria në këtë kohë, kur pret të integrohet në Bashkimin Europian, do të çojë në këtë bashkim shtetesh trashëgiminë e saj, vlerat e saja kulturore, ndaj nuk duhet të ketë mentalitetin e viteve 1991-1992.

(ma.ar/GSH/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Albo

*Ja 27 pikturat e zhdukura të Mios*

_Një procesverbal paraprak konfirmon mungesën e 27 pikturave të Vangjush Mios, ndërsa verifikimet vazhdojnë. Janë vepra të realizuara që nga viti 1912 e në vazhdim_

Oliverta Lila

Sipas inventarit paraprak, në galerinë “Guri Madhi” në Shkodër janë zhdukur 27 piktura të Vangjush Mios. Ndërkohë, të tjera vepra të piktorëve të tjerë janë pjesë e humbjes që u bë publike dy ditë më parë. Drejtori i kësaj galerie, Vladimir Topi, ka bërë dje edhe një denoncim ndaj ish-përgjegjësit të kësaj galerie, piktorit Sotiraq Xega, i cili është kujdesur vullnetarisht prej 10 vitesh për këtë galeri që nga viti 2001 deri më 2010-n. Pikturat e zhdukura janë realizuar në kohën e pavarësisë, të Luftës Nacional Çlirimtare, gjatë viteve të komunizmit. Ato janë të regjistruara në Qendrën e Inventarizimit të Pasurive Kulturore. Drejtori Izet Duraku theksoi se ata kanë kataloguar 440 vepra (piktura) nga galeria “Guri Madhi” në Korçë, nga të cilat 49 i përkasin piktorit të njohur Vangjush Mio. “Ne i kemi të regjistruara me fotografi dhe të dhëna shkencore, ndërkohë që kartelat e pikturave gjenden në galerinë e Korçës. Ne kemi shkuar disa herë në këtë galeri për të parë nga afër se si janë të ruajtura këto vepra. Sapo të marrim inventarin, ne do të dorëzojmë dosjen me të dhënat e plota zyrës së antitrafikut në Ministrinë e Brendshme dhe Interpolit”, ka theksuar Duraku. Këto ditë është folur se galeria “Guri Madhi” në Korçë zotëron një fond prej rreth 630 veprash, shifër që nuk përkon me numrin e pikturave të kataloguara nga QKIPK-ja. Në këtë rast flitet për një diferencë prej afro 200 veprash, fakt që do të sqarohet me përfundimin e inventarit të plotë. “Këto janë veprat që kjo galeri ka prurë për të kataloguar te ne dhe tashmë ato janë në arkivin tonë online. Procesi i regjistrimit të veprave të këtij institucioni është konsideruar i mbyllur”, thekson drejtori Izet Duraku. Prej disa vitesh, Qendra e Inventarizimit të Pasurive Kulturore u ka bërë thirrje të vazhdueshme drejtuesve të institucioneve për katalogimin e fondeve, duke e ngritur këtë çështje si një shqetësim të vazhdueshëm. Ndërkohë, një grup në Policinë e Korçës, i përbërë nga specialistë të fushës, po heton për zhdukjen e veprave. Fotografitë dhe të dhënat e veprave do të shpërndahen në të gjitha pikat kufitare, për të mos lejuar daljen e këtyre veprave jashtë vendit.


1. Shkembinjte ne Himare

----------


## Albo

*Gjenden 6 nga pikturat e humbura, piktori: I tërhoqa për t’i restauruar* 

Korçë-Gjenden 6 nga 61 pikturat e zhdukura në galerinë e arteve “Guri Madhi” në Korçë, të cilat i përkasin piktorit Sotiraq Kuqali. Vetë piktori i njohur korçar në një deklaratë për mediat ka sqaruar opinionin publik se kishte tërhequr nga fondi i galerisë disa prej punimeve të tij, me qëllim restaurimin e tyre, për shkak, siç thotë ai, të gjendjes së mjeruar të godinës ku mbaheshin prej vitesh. Piktori pohon se tërheqja e veprave nga fondi i arkivit është bërë formalisht dhe pa nënshkrimin e asnjë dokumentacioni. “I kam tërhequr për t’i restauruar dhe për t’i kthyer që të jenë të ekspozueshme në galeri. Unë kam marrë punime të miat atje herë pas here, pastaj i kam kthyer për ekspozim. Leje i kam marrë Xegës, pa dokumente shoqërues, vetëm me fjalë”, tha piktori.

Lajmi për gjetjen e pikturave u konfirmua më herët nga drejtori i qendrës kulturore “Vangjush Mio”, Vladimir Topi, i cili depozitoi një relacion në prokurorinë e Korçës për pikturat e Kuqalit. Topi sqaroi se pas publikimit të skandalit Kuqali ka kërkuar të kthejë pas punimet, por nuk janë pranuar nga kjo drejtori, për shkak të nisjes së procesit të verifikimit. Ndërkohë vijon kërkimi i 55 pikturave të tjera të zhdukura.

MAPO

----------


## Albo

*Gjyqi për vjedhjen e pikturave të Vangjush Mios*
*
Dëshmitarët: Pikturat, pa inventar*



Seanca e radhës, e zhvilluar dje në qytetin e Korçës për zhdukjen e 64 pikturave nga Galeria e Arteve Guri Madhi, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave ishte e piktorit Vangjush Mio, ka nxjerrë në pah gjëndjen e mjerueshme në të cilën ruheshin këto piktura. Pesë dëshmitarët e pyetur, Bardhi Pojani, Dhimitraq Cikopani, Tatjana Caca, Sotiraq Kuqali dhe Genci Proko, janë shprehur se pikturat ruheshin në gjendje jo të mirë, dhe kryerja e inventarëve ishte thjesht formale. Sipas tyre, inventarët e fondit të pikturave të galerisë, edhe pse kryheshin çdo vit, ishin formalë dhe konsistonin vetëm në numërimin fizik të pikturave, pasi shumica e anëtarëve të komisioneve nuk ishin profesionistë të fushës dhe si të tillë, nuk mund të përcaktonin autorësinë e punimeve të fondit. Seanca e radhës ndaj ish-drejtorit Vladimir Topi, i cili akuzohet për veprën penale shpërdorim detyre, u la për në 27 shkurt. Ndërkohë, pas ndarjes së çështjeve, nuk dihet ende se kur do të rifillojë sërish gjyqi ndaj përgjegjësit Sotiraq Xega, i cili ndodhet në Tiranë për arsye shëndetësore.

_Shqip_

----------


## Albo

*Skandali i pikturave, prokuroria: 2 vjet burg për ish-drejtorin e qendrës "Vangjush Mio*

KORCE  Prokuroria e Korçës ka kërkuar dy vjet burg për ish-drejtorin e Qendrës Kulturore "Vangjush Mio, Vladimir Topi, i cili akuzohet për shpërdorim detyre, në lidhje me skandalin e zhdukjes së 61 veprave të artit nga galeria 'Guri Madhi'.

Gjithashtu prokurori ka kërkuar dënim plotësues, heqjen e të drejtës për të ushtruar funksione publike për dy vjet. Gjatë seancës ku ishte i pranishëm edhe vetë i pandehuri, prokurori i çështjes Elsjon Sadikaj paraqiti para gjykatës konkluzionet e hetimit, të shoqëruara me prova dhe fakte që vërtetojnë fajësinë e të pandehurit Topi.

Sipas organit të akuzës është vërtetuar se vjedhja e pikturave nga galeria e arteve nuk është bërë nga persona të jashtëm, por nga persona të brendshëm, ndërsa është vërtetuar gjithashtu se pjesa më e madhe e pikturave janë vjedhur gjatë vitit 2011.

Akuza i ka kërkuar gjykatës të marrë në shqyrtim edhe faktin që ish-drejtori Topi u ka krijuar kushte të favorshme personave për vjedhjen e pikturave, fati i të cilave nuk dihet ende.

Nga ana tjetër pala mbrojtëse ka kërkuar kohë për paraqitjen e konkluzioneve çka solli edhe shtyrjen e seancës. Skandali i pikturave u regjistrua në korrik te vitit të kaluar. Prokuroria vuri nën akuzë ish-drejtorin e Qendrës Kulturore Vldaimir Topi dhe ish- përgjegjësin e galerisë Sotiraq Xega.

(er.nu/E.Skenderasi/BalkanWeb)

----------

